# How did Sample Logic get my email address?



## mouse (Jul 3, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has ever got an email from Sample Logic having never signed up to them / bought a product?

I just got an email "LAST CALL: Loop Session Series" about Rhythmology, but I'm curious about how they got my email? I've never bought a product from them, or given them my email address. In fact, the email address they emailed me from is one that I've only ever used on a handful of websites (like 4 in total)

I've emailed them but haven't got a reply yet...

Has anyone else got emails after never signing up? Kind of pissed to say the least...


----------



## brynolf (Jul 3, 2017)

I got it too. Never had anything to do with them AFAIR


----------



## bozmillar (Jul 3, 2017)

The email I got from Sample Logic was sent to the email I gave to audioplugin.deals


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 3, 2017)

It's a bit naughty taking email addresses from Audioplugindeals and using them to promote Sample logic, but is it really worth getting bothered about? Maybe I'm spoiled with Gmail, cause all you do there is mark an email as 'spam' and any future emails from that address will instantly go to the spam box. It even often offers you the option to unsubscribe automatically by pressing a button.


----------



## mouse (Jul 3, 2017)

Well I never signed up or bought from APD so where else did they get it from? 

The only music related company I bought from using that email address was Kirk Hunter so I guess they sold my email to Sample Logic?


----------



## bozmillar (Jul 3, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> It's a bit naughty taking email addresses from Audioplugindeals and using them to promote Sample logic, but is it really worth getting bothered about? Maybe I'm spoiled with Gmail, cause all you do there is mark an email as 'spam' and any future emails from that address will instantly go to the spam box. It even often offers you the option to unsubscribe automatically by pressing a button.



I figure that's part of the plan when you put a product on a site like that is you get email addresses. Seems ok to me since you can just unsubscribe.

Also, just for reference, it's better to unsubscribe from an email than mark it as spam. When you mark something as spam, it actually reports it to google as spam, and if too many people do it, others will stop getting their emails, even if they want the email.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 3, 2017)

bozmillar said:


> Also, just for reference, it's better to unsubscribe from an email than mark it as spam. When you mark something as spam, it actually reports it to google as spam, and if too many people do it, others will stop getting their emails, even if they want the email.



That's why companies should always ask your permission to send you stuff by email, otherwise it's spam.


----------



## bozmillar (Jul 3, 2017)

Mornats said:


> That's why companies should always ask your permission to send you stuff by email, otherwise it's spam.



right. I was just referring to marking stuff as spam if you don't want to see it any more. I used to do this all the time whenever I didn't feel like I wanted more email from someone. I always just assumed it was just making a filter in my own email account. If it truly is spam, you should mark it as spam, but if it's just something you want to unsubscribe from, it's better to unsubscribe.


----------



## Mornats (Jul 3, 2017)

Ah, yes you're bang on there.  Marking legit emails as spam really does truly bugger up a company's ability to send marketing emails. It pays to always include a prominent unsubscribe link in for that purpose.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 3, 2017)

Maybe you entered KVR giveaway? It was related to SL product and then I received an offer from them. I think you can easily unsubscribe from the list, then it's done.

Me, I like too much their product to unsubscribe


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 3, 2017)

I do email marketing as part of my music licensing. AFAIK, it's a legal requirement for a company to place an "unsubscribe" link on the email. (Can Spam Act)

I'll also add that it really does help if you use the unsubscribe link. It costs the library company less money (most bulk mail services charge per user) and if you click the "spam" or similar button, it triggers a "loop back" informing the bulk mail service that such a "complaint" was made, potentially affecting the company who's list you signed up to.


----------



## mouse (Jul 3, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Maybe you entered KVR giveaway? It was related to SL product and then I received an offer from them. I think you can easily unsubscribe from the list, then it's done.
> 
> Me, I like too much their product to unsubscribe



Eh, no, I never entered a KVR giveaway...


----------



## mouse (Jul 3, 2017)

Ryan99 said:


> Maybe you entered KVR giveaway? It was related to SL product and then I received an offer from them. I think you can easily unsubscribe from the list, then it's done.
> 
> Me, I like too much their product to unsubscribe



@Ryan99 why did you just post random 5 word comments on like 20 threads to push this thread to the bottom of recent posts?


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 3, 2017)

mouse said:


> Well I never signed up or bought from APD so where else did they get it from?
> 
> The only music related company I bought from using that email address was Kirk Hunter so I guess they sold my email to Sample Logic?



have you used the email for anything else non music related? 
Also, is it a gmail, hotmaill or other big companies emails or is it a custom url email?


----------



## mouse (Jul 3, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> have you used the email for anything else non music related?
> Also, is it a gmail, hotmaill or other big companies emails or is it a custom url email?



its a gmail account and nope don't think I've used it for anything else non music related. Only for soundcloud account, KVR account, a few music software purchases etc.


----------



## Sample logic (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Mouse,

Truly sorry to hear about this man, we would really love to know who you really are. Please contact [email protected] with your name and email address and we can try and track down the source of your subscription. As many here have already chimed in accurately, simply pressing unsubscribe on any of our mailings ensures you are permanently removed from our mailing list unless you actively re-subsribe down the road.


----------



## Shubus (Jul 3, 2017)

So I'm wondering how many of you out there on Facebook got the Sample Logic emails. I'm not and didn't. You have no idea how far the tendrils of FB's link tracking goes.


----------



## jtnyc (Jul 3, 2017)

mouse said:


> @Ryan99 why did you just post random 5 word comments on like 20 threads to push this thread to the bottom of recent posts?


I noticed this as well and thought, huh? Maybe he's trying to get his posts numbers up, although I can't imagine why. This isn't a Black Mirror episode is it?


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 3, 2017)

Shubus said:


> So I'm wondering how many of you out there on Facebook got the Sample Logic emails. I'm not and didn't. You have no idea how far the tendrils of FB's link tracking goes.



i do. basically any webpage that has the little "like" button has a tracking info. so if you go to sweetwater.com and checkout a new synth FB knows. if you go to your friends site that sells neckleces and has a like botton, FB knows you where there. even if you dont "like" or sign in into FB. FB knows. ... and there are companies that work really hard to figure out who you are in real life and sell that info. so if you sign in amazon at home but not at your job and suddenly you get ads for the stuff you saw at amazon at home but in your job, then thats your answer. they know who you are and where you work... even if you dont sign up or log in or anything. theyve figured out based on cookies and cross referencing and other factors. 
and thats not THAT bad as this site http://www.familytreenow.com that basically can let anyone know about anyone and their home address and relatives's home address with great details just by your name. without login in or signing up. just free.. or anyone. 
creepy stuff out there. and there is no real regulation in the US. I think EU has the forget me rule that lets you sign off. which is something i guess some poeple learned theri lession after about... hmm dunno.. 6 million poeple genocide or so.. :-/ 
and we are just letting it all happen. no problem. we just love anyone knowing about us and our "lunch pictures"


----------



## bozmillar (Jul 3, 2017)

As far as I know, Facebook isn't giving out email addresses like that


Shubus said:


> So I'm wondering how many of you out there on Facebook got the Sample Logic emails. I'm not and didn't. You have no idea how far the tendrils of FB's link tracking goes.



I doubt Sample Logic is scouring facebook for email addresses. As far as I know, Facebook's stuff just goes toward advertising, not selling email lists. Email lists aren't the kind of thing a company like Facebook would take lightly. If they're going to be selling emails, they aren't going to be selling it to small companies.

There's far too many watch dogs in the email world to risk getting blacklisted for getting emails from any source other than the user directly.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 3, 2017)

mouse said:


> its a gmail account and nope don't think I've used it for anything else non music related. Only for soundcloud account, KVR account, a few music software purchases etc.



it might be the kvr. i dont remember there was an option to get email addresses when i checked out the ad options though. maybe soundclud is selling email to advertisers? i know there are services that sell emails to companies to advertise. i think there are videos that show how marketers scour the internet for emails related to a specific market group. Most of them are open emails that might be picked up like in this forum if I wrote it up.
It might be soundcloud. They seem like they need some money


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 3, 2017)

bozmillar said:


> As far as I know, Facebook isn't giving out email addresses like that
> 
> 
> I doubt Sample Logic is scouring facebook for email addresses. As far as I know, Facebook's stuff just goes toward advertising, not selling email lists. Email lists aren't the kind of thing a company like Facebook would take lightly. If they're going to be selling emails, they aren't going to be selling it to small companies.
> ...



No, Facebook doesn't sell emails, they just know how to track you very good and that way sell advertising space to sell you stuff.
Which btw- I think fb advertising is the biggest scam ever. At all levels.


----------



## bozmillar (Jul 3, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Which btw- I think fb advertising is the biggest scam ever. At all levels.



Agreed. Facebook advertising has been lame for me. Not only that, but once I paid for my first FB campaign, they started throttling my posts unless I paid for them. Oh well. I'm happy keeping facebook more of a place where I have a small group of people I can communicate directly rather than a huge list where I just push stuff.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 3, 2017)

If you run a website and install just the basic free Google analytics package to track visitors etc, you'll be surprised how much data is actually stored.

Regarding Facebook, I've never had any real success with it. My page has nearly 3K likes, but my posts will reach maybe 40 - 60 people without paying. My wife on the other hand, has built a business on the back of Facebook, so it is possible.

FWIT, email marketing I've found to be much more effective.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 3, 2017)

bozmillar said:


> Agreed. Facebook advertising has been lame for me. Not only that, but once I paid for my first FB campaign, they started throttling my posts unless I paid for them. Oh well. I'm happy keeping facebook more of a place where I have a small group of people I can communicate directly rather than a huge list where I just push stuff.



I notice there was something odd about the people liking my ads and realized later they where all bots trying to hide from the fb algo that catches those "like farms" 
So those bots like a whole bunch of whatever , including my ad , so they don't catch them liking a YouTube star wannabe that paid for 5000 likes. 
no matter how targeted the ads are , some random bunch of dudes with only 3 pictures and one of those of Ronaldo, was liking my ads. I know it's just some random Korean lady with a room full of smartphones hitting like. :-/
So now Facebook is valued for billions thanks to this Korean basement lady  

It's just this fad of "new" advertising and customer date driven crap polluting stocks and "reality". 

There is more to it of course but it's my regular random rant similar to thoughts about YouTube stealing artist works and they getting money for it. 
And so on... just big tech companies profiting relentlessly and everyone just stares at their breakfast pictures... some black mirror sort of shiat


----------



## paoling (Jul 4, 2017)

Facebook advertising works. You just have to laser target your audience. For our business audience less than 50.000. Just include the countries where your business is more active and targets based on specific (rather than generic) interests. Also Facebook doesn't give up email unless you use those "login with facebook" button that you find on some websites.

On user side, since facebook shows the same amount of advertising to the user, I think that targeted ads are better than generic "want to find single ladies?" "Buy your car today" ads.


----------



## Guffy (Jul 4, 2017)

Slightly OT but you can use www.unroll.me to check subscriptions and at the same time unsubscribe from all the junk!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jul 4, 2017)

I got that email. This is one reason I am careful about giving my email for competitions or free plugins. 

A bit off topic: I sent an email to Audient over a month ago through their contact us section on their official website about one of their products, and they still haven't answered. So I went to their Facebook page recently and complained about why they don't answer and they said to ask them on Facebook instead. I didn't bother after that. I think they want to see if your email matches your Facebook page so they can spy on you and target you with advertising.


----------



## SBK (Jul 4, 2017)

vultures and crows everywhere!


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 4, 2017)

paoling said:


> Facebook advertising works. You just have to laser target your audience. For our business audience less than 50.000. Just include the countries where your business is more active and targets based on specific (rather than generic) interests. Also Facebook doesn't give up email unless you use those "login with facebook" button that you find on some websites.
> 
> On user side, since facebook shows the same amount of advertising to the user, I think that targeted ads are better than generic "want to find single ladies?" "Buy your car today" ads.



Maybe I wasn't clear. Check this video it shows more what I'm trying to say.



And to reinterAte what the guy in the video said, no matter where or how you target the ad it's still the same. I've been experimenting with this fo about 1 year and half. Using different target audience in every configuration possible and the outcome is the same. Very few real likes and a lot of spammers. So basically I am paying 80% more that it really is/what fb says


----------



## paoling (Jul 4, 2017)

Naaa. From Facebook only you can't retrive a mail address. T


gsilbers said:


> And to reinterAte what the guy in the video said, no matter where or how you target the ad it's still the same. I've been experimenting with this fo about 1 year and half. Using different target audience in every configuration possible and the outcome is the same. Very few real likes and a lot of spammers. So basically I am paying 80% more that it really is/what fb says




I'm perfectly aware of this video. And it was made in 2014, in three years Facebook targeting systems have evolved a lot. The main reason because lot of people still have issues with targeting is that they keep the audience very big with no control over the countries to target and with no control over the interests. For interests I don't mean something generic like "music" or "composition" or "sample libraries", something even more specific that will narrow the audience to less than 50.000 (and sometimes even less).


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 4, 2017)

paoling said:


> Naaa. From Facebook only you can't retrive a mail address. T
> 
> 
> 
> I'm perfectly aware of this video. And it was made in 2014, in three years Facebook targeting systems have evolved a lot. The main reason because lot of people still have issues with targeting is that they keep the audience very big with no control over the countries to target and with no control over the interests. For interests I don't mean something generic like "music" or "composition" or "sample libraries", something even more specific that will narrow the audience to less than 50.000 (and sometimes even less).



maybe its gotten better but i am still getting the same issue no matter how targeted the audience is. from 1000 to 10000 i get about the same. no matter what region, country, city etc. mostly spammers saying they are from those cities, towns etc. even that only like kontakt as the only interest or something very small. :-/
doesnt mean i dont get some real folks. i just figured out i am not really paying what facebook says. i am only overpaying paying for 80% of the real price. and if its happenign to me, and many others who i see in other forums..i cant imagine the level it is at big corporations paying a huge amount and only barely getting any engagement. 
which is my main point, Facebook is way overvalued as a company aand the marketing through them is way over hyped.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 5, 2017)

*Moderator note:* This thread was moved (FWIW not by me, although I might have done the same thing) because a claim was made last night by someone that involved a third party (besides APD or SL.) That's the kind of thing that can get us (soon to be me!) in legal trouble, so there's a bit of urgency when a moderator sees this. It's a tough call, and honestly, if it were me, just to be safe, I probably would have moved it, too.

In hindsight, it might have been better to just delete the new posts from the new member, but that can actually make us look worse, because then it often gets interpreted that we're censoring negative parts of a conversation. So instead, what we'll sometimes do is move the entire thread to a hidden section. Then we can think about what to do, and either put the thread back where it was, or leave it hidden.

I'm now reinstating the thread, although I deleted the questionable post (and subsequent post which quoted it.)

On a personal note, I'd like to ask a favor that people please don't turn this into a 20 page drama. I'm not officially even the owner yet, and I still have a lot to figure out about the forum workings, plus ... I do have a day gig which really, really needs my attention, so if my life could not be consumed by drama, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh look, the thread just got restored with a reasonable explanation. You can all put your torches and pitchforks down.

Talk about overreacting, jeez.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 5, 2017)

Film music is all about drama. That's why.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 5, 2017)

***SPOILER ALERT**** - Season Finale of "How to debunk a drama - The ecstatic journey of a plugins addict".

Ladies and gentlemens, I just found out that I have been chosen to write the season finale of this exciting new series. With your help for the scoring part, I think this will be just great! So here it is:

It's a Monday afternoon and I'm on holiday from work. Well, sorry guys, I don't work in the music industry (downer, I know, I know...). I work for more than 20 years in a totally unrelated field. But music and writing are two of my burning passions. Sadly, with my full-time job and raising a family, I'm seriously lacking time to fully enjoy both of them.

So on that beautiful and sunny Monday afternoon, while being at home alone with my beautiful young daughter, I decided to leisurely read some pages of threads in VI-Control. Everytime I wanted to read a thread, I opened a tab... At some point, there was a lot of tabs opened.. I had a little time left for comment most of these threads, or so I thought... That was before my daughter started asking me to go out "NOW" to enjoy our swimming pool! For the parents here, you know how are kids. So, for my 4 year-old daughter, now is NOW! Not in 10 minutes, not even in 5 minutes, no, no, it's now! I tried to add my comments and she just wanted to play with my computer keyboard. 

When I write in threads, I prefer my posts when they are thoughful and meaningful. How the hell can I do that with around 20 threads opened that I wanted to comment with a child that wants me out? An impossible task you must say and you're right. But I don't want to simply close those threads, I want to come back later to continue reading them! One quick way I found: Writing a short post related to the thread I want to comment. That way, I will search my posts history and continue my reading (and possibly postings) later... And be quick man, little daughter has waited enough!

Pretty lame and boring so far, don't you think? Absolutely, you're right! Life is full of those moments, far from Academy Award winning stuff.

So, to add more spice (it's a season finale after all!), enter the conspiration theory: 2 FBI agents, who have made a thorough investigation, enters the VI Control threads with the unexpected claims about this everyday guy: THIS GUY IS NOT WHO HE IS! To add more excitement, one of those agents is a new member with 0 posts here.. But he has a lot of superpower and can make a bold claim on his first post! Now, that's getting interesting, don't you think?

Well, that made me laugh out loud when I found out! My bad, it was supposed to be drama, not comedy!

Now we enter the interesting part, the one I always prefer in a good written story: Go backward in the past with flashing memories of the main character.

So there you have it all, graciously from the FBI agents: My posts links from various forums. That's when the story takes another unexpected twist: We discover that the main character is a deal and plugin addict. Big time...

As can be seen posts after posts, I comment a lot on deals and products I like. And I also buy a lot of them.

I'm a KVR member since 2011 and I made many hundreds of posting. I'm a VI Control member since 2013 and I also made a lot of posts over those years.

Here's a taste of some of my recent postings: First of all, Komplete Ultimate from Native Instruments. That's my favorite bundle, the uber bundle, the one that rules them all. In the past, I bought Komplete Ultimate 8, then upgraded to Komplete Ultimate 10. With the recent upgrade sale of Native Intruments Komplete updates and upgrades, I thought I would skip this one. That was until I found a no-brainer deal: The update to Komplete Ultimate 11 for 160$ at Timespace. What did I do when I found out this crazy deal? What I normally do: I post the deal, many times, to various threads in many forums, so that the more people possible can benefit. See my recent posting history here and on KVR, that's what I did.

That's my crazy deals side. There's also another side of me, the interesting part for this story: the one that likes to write and praise about the stuff I like. Another example is one of my recent purchase that I totally fell in love, which is Vengeance Sound Avenger synth. I own a lot of synths, and I mean a lot (I'm a plugin addict after all), but this one quickly rose to the top and has become my go-to synth. I'm usually a preset guy, not tweaking a lot, if not at all. But for the first time, I discovered how it can be fun to play with the sounds so easily. For me, this synth is right there with Omnisphere 2 as my favorite synths. Check my posts here and on KVR, I repeated many times on many posts how much I love Avenger.

I could give you countles similar examples, but I think you get the point. That being said, if someone wants to claim that I'm partial to one or two company, or one or two products, they will easily find stuff to accuse me. I have posted and praised so many products over time, I lost counts.

For reasons unknown to me, some people have targeted Audio Plugin Deals and Sample Logic among my posts to claim that I praise them to much. Why is that? Drum roll, we get there: because I love the deals from APD and I love the Sample Logic products that I own! So what do I do when I love deals and products: if you followed so far, I already answered this: I make posts to share and/or praise. 

I do that for them and for many others. I can't remember how many times I posted here that Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble is my favorite percussion library, and I own many of them. Check if you want, it's all here.

So yes, I'm a plugin addict. For me, music is an expensive hobby. I bought many 8Dio libraries (I'm a V8P member), I have most of Heavyocity plugins, all of Virharmonic (Bohemian Violin is awesome), many Soundiron, many EastWest, Orange Tree Samples, Impact Soundworks, Sonokinetic, Strezov Sampling, the list could go on and on.

I found today an interesting one: Mike Greene is going to get VI Control. That's excellent news. He's a very funny guy from what I read from his posts. He's also making excellent products. In fact, here's an unexpected twist: I bought Realivox Ladies (his company), from who? Yes, unbelievable: from Audio Plugin Deals! Impossible you will say? Well, Mike, to put an end to this drama, I'm willing to send you the proof of purchase that I bought your library and you can confirm that I paid for this!

And for the finale (it was a bit long, a 2 hour season finale), what about my review of Sample Logic - Rhythmology? Wait a moment: I bought it: check! I paid for it: check! I'm a actual user and I write about my actual experience: check!. Alright, I decided to write a review of a recent purchase I made, and I chose this one. That's why I posted in the non-compensated reviews. A real review from a real user.

I love to write and decided to challenge myself, since English is not my native language. I wanted this to be the first of hopefully many reviews. I got very positive feedback, like this one in PM yesterday: "Just wanted to say hey, nice review. I hadnt considered Rhythmology but really looking at it now. You should consider going pro, really nice review." That's very nice, and this encourage me to goes further.

Going pro? Why not! Hey, if developers are reading my review and likes it, contact me and I will gladly switch to the compensated review with an honest review of their product if they provide to me for free. I'm a freelancer, open to offers!

To close this story, I escape from the FBI agents and will continue to posts here and to other forums about my passion of music, and will continue praising all those hard-working developers from many companies from who we all benefit. That's the spirit of VI-Control and I will continue to do this like I did this for all those years...


----------



## AdamAlake (Jul 5, 2017)

Sample logic said:


> Hi Mouse,
> 
> Truly sorry to hear about this man, we would really love to know who you really are. Please contact [email protected] with your name and email address and we can try and track down the source of your subscription. As many here have already chimed in accurately, simply pressing unsubscribe on any of our mailings ensures you are permanently removed from our mailing list unless you actively re-subsribe down the road.



Are you aware that your site was hacked?


----------



## AdamAlake (Jul 6, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> *Moderator note:* This thread was moved (FWIW not by me, although I might have done the same thing) because a claim was made last night by someone that involved a third party (besides APD or SL.) That's the kind of thing that can get us (soon to be me!) in legal trouble, so there's a bit of urgency when a moderator sees this. It's a tough call, and honestly, if it were me, just to be safe, I probably would have moved it, too.
> 
> In hindsight, it might have been better to just delete the new posts from the new member, but that can actually make us look worse, because then it often gets interpreted that we're censoring negative parts of a conversation. So instead, what we'll sometimes do is move the entire thread to a hidden section. Then we can think about what to do, and either put the thread back where it was, or leave it hidden.
> 
> ...



What was in the post that warranted deletion and legal trouble?


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 6, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> What was in the post that warranted deletion and legal trouble?



If Mike and the moderators think they could tell us that without risking legal repercussions, then there would have been no reason to delete the post in the first place. Ne c'est pas?

My guess is that this Catch 22 is as uncomfortable for the moderators as it is for us rank and file members.


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 6, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> My guess is that this Catch 22 is as uncomfortable for the moderators as it is for us rank and file members.



Being a moderator means putting yourself in a position where there's a 60% chance you'll anger 40% of the membership, or a 40% of chance you'll anger 60% of the membership, and you have make the choice. It seems like Mike was prematurely thrust into this position, because someone needed to take the reins. I think he is doing everything he can to try to keep things rolling as smoothly as possible, but, figuratively speaking, his VI-C office hasn't even been designed and built yet!

I can't speak for VI-C, but until Mike can officially settle into his new chair in the weeks to come, anything we members can do to lighten the moderation workload would probably be very appreciated. That would include exercising patience in our quest for answers, wearing our thickest skin when dealing with conflict, and throwing water on lit matches instead of gasoline.


----------



## Johann F. (Jul 6, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> I can't speak for VI-C, but until Mike can officially settle into his new chair in the weeks to come, anything we members can do to lighten the moderation workload would probably be very appreciated. That would include exercising patience in our quest for answers, wearing our thickest skin when dealing with conflict, and throwing water on lit matches instead of gasoline.



And what's the fun in that?

Nah just kidding. I agree and humbly admit I may have lit matches instead of throwing water. But I still think ryan was wronged. #leaveRyan99alone


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 6, 2017)

Just tell me how much.
Quarreling over nickels and dimes is counter productive.


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 6, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Quarreling over nickels and dimes is counter productive.



I completely agree, but what may seem like nickels and dimes on the surface may be linked to issues that run much deeper. In this case, it was an issue of alleged collusion, which is much more serious than someone displaying a sudden burst of overzealous posting behavior. How serious issues like this are handled is fundamental to the integrity of the forum.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes. But we have a new solution.
Our founder remains, along with a long time contributor/developer.

Great News.
New nickels and dimes to quarrel over in the future.


----------



## oliverd (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey there, I had something similar to this just happen and was wondering if you ever figured out what happened with this in the end? I just got one randomly from Kirk Hunter, but I never purchased any of the Kirk Hunter products before.

I clicked on the "Update your preferences" link at the bottom of the email and the name of the mailing list was "SL Customers". I'm wondering if SL means Sample Logic? Are Sample Logic sharing their email database with other companies?


----------



## brynolf (Oct 23, 2017)

I also recently recieved some Kirk Hunter spammage without ever having anything to do with those guys


----------



## oliverd (Oct 24, 2017)

brynolf said:


> I also recently recieved some Kirk Hunter spammage without ever having anything to do with those guys



Alright not just me then. Do you also have a Sample Logic product by any chance?


----------



## brynolf (Oct 25, 2017)

oliverd said:


> Alright not just me then. Do you also have a Sample Logic product by any chance?


Nope. But I also got those suspicious emails from SL a while back.


----------



## oliverd (Oct 25, 2017)

OK so...I guess there is a link between the two companies so? Nice of them to share email lists when you never give permission....


----------



## Tatu (Oct 25, 2017)

oliverd said:


> OK so...I guess there is a link between the two companies so?


Yeah this is very interesting, especially since the post was updated ("removed") / reposted by SL account here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/introducing-loop-session-series-electro-city.65900/ 

Time to speculate, gentlemen!


----------



## oliverd (Oct 26, 2017)

Tatu said:


> Yeah this is very interesting, especially since the post was updated ("removed") / reposted by SL account here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/introducing-loop-session-series-electro-city.65900/
> 
> Time to speculate, gentlemen!



I guess one of them owns the other and they share their email lists which is....shady to say the least.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 26, 2017)

I’m only nervous when emails I never opened are marked read.


----------



## brynolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Now I got another unwanted but audio-related email from "[email protected]". I only use that email address for buying libraries, so some company in the business is obviously selling addresses on. Regardless of who is doing THAT, at least we can crealy see what companies are BUYING addresses for spam purposes. And that's reason enough to boycott at least them, methinks.


----------



## oliverd (Nov 2, 2017)

brynolf said:


> Now I got another unwanted but audio-related email from "[email protected]". I only use that email address for buying libraries, so some company in the business is obviously selling addresses on. Regardless of who is doing THAT, at least we can crealy see what companies are BUYING addresses for spam purposes. And that's reason enough to boycott at least them, methinks.



Did you buy something from Sampleso? Because I believe they also own the watermark generator and a few other similar websites too.


----------



## brynolf (Nov 2, 2017)

oliverd said:


> Did you buy something from Sampleso? Because I believe they also own the watermark generator and a few other similar websites too.


As a matter of fact I did. Ok, so maybe this one wasn't such a mystery then.


----------

